# Heres a crazy idea, how bout Michael Beasley?



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> An official in contact with the Heat said Pat Riley has become increasingly eager to do something big before the Feb. 19 trade deadline, using Marion's expiring contract. The official said the Jermaine O'Neal deal with Toronto (for Marion and Marcus Banks) still interests the Heat if it cannot acquire Amare Stoudemire (Miami's first choice) or if nothing more enticing surfaces. A published report in Chicago asserted that the Suns do not want Marion back and prefer the Bulls' Tyrus Thomas to Michael Beasley in a Stoudemire trade. According to a competing executive, Phoenix believes it can get more than what Miami has to offer. Miami Herald


No truth to this but I was thinking if the Bulls are really that scared to pull a trade on Amare because they think that Amare will not sign an extension why not go bold and make a move for Michael Beasley?

This trade works and if Miami is willing to trade Beasley and if Phoenix would rather have Thomas then Why not.

Chicago Trades 

Tyrus Thomas
Drew Gooden
Cedric Simmons
second round draft pick or option to swap picks in next years draft

to Phoenix

Phoenix sends

Amare to the Heat

Heat send 

Marcus Banks to the Suns

Bulls receive from Miami

Michael Beasley and Mark Blount.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

we would probably have to give a little more...

but hey, throw hinrich in and maybe sefolosha and have the heat send over marion too!

imagine that

PG: Rose/Hunter
SG: Gordon/Hughes
SF: Marion/Deng
PF: Beasley/Nocioni
C: Noah/Gray or Blount


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Phoenix is OK'ing your players in exchange for Amare wouldn't you rather have him than re-routing him to Miami in exchange for Beasley and Blount


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The '93 Heat said:


> If Phoenix is OK'ing your players in exchange for Amare wouldn't you rather have him than re-routing him to Miami in exchange for Beasley and Blount


This is more of a if Pax doesnt want to commit long term to Amare but still wants to get something done, I doubt Bosh will be available but I can see this going down if all 3 parties are willing to part ways with their 4's.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The '93 Heat said:


> If Phoenix is OK'ing your players in exchange for Amare wouldn't you rather have him than re-routing him to Miami in exchange for Beasley and Blount


Your a Heat fan can you help explain to me why Riles has been so Cold on Beasley since day 1?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He hasn't been cold to Beasley. Look through the articles of Riley's statements, he is always complimenting him. Everything you hear about that is unconfirmed reports from "people close to the situation." 


And as far as the trade goes. Heat give up Beasley, Banks and Blount for Amare? I'd probably do it, we get rid of two bad contracts, and keep Marion. But I really don't want to trade Beasley.

But the Suns are trading Amare for a bunch of nothing, they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Your a Heat fan can you help explain to me why Riles has been so Cold on Beasley since day 1?


The Heat made the mistake of making Udonis Haslem their captain last season. His rebounding rate and his scoring both suck but he's a superstar in the categories of "heart" and "hustle" and other intangible nonsense. Every time anybody in the South Florida media even remotely suggests that he might go to the bench there's a bleeding heart movement centered around him being "a local hero" and "tough." He also happens to play Beasley's position.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd do the trade as proposed, but agree that we would probably have to give a little more.

Hinrich + Tyrus for Beasley seems a little steep, and I was clamoring for Beasley as the #1 pick. Sideways to a little below average move in terms of talent, although it would free up dollars for the future.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd think both teams would have to add a little more for Phoenix.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I'd think both teams would have to add a little more for Phoenix.


It depends on if Portland is really serious about their trade offer, I mean if they are willing to trade Aldridge, Pryzbilla and Bayless then there is nothing that either the Bulls or Heat can offer to even match that in terms of talent.

If the Blazers get cold feet I can really see this 3 team trade going down, the Suns get Banks,Thomas,Gooden, Simmons and possible first round draft picks, its better than getting nothing. If the Suns Also want Hinrich I will gladly put him that trade and take our first rounder back, Beasley is going to be a very special player.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm a miami fan and I want to keep Beasley. **** Amare


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Vivaldi said:


> I'm a miami fan and I want to keep Beasley. **** Amare


I dont blame you but out of all the Rookies this year Beasley's name pops out the most for some reason. It just seems to most outsiders not in Miami that Beasley is available even since draft day, if Riles was so high on Beasley why let his name be mentioned in trade talks?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kinda good news I guess



> The deal Portland was discussing with Phoenix involved LaMarcus Aldridge, Jerryd Bayless, and Raef LaFrentz's $12.7 million expiring contract. "That deal is dead," the person familiar with the talks said. One reason could be that Portland is really looking to acquire an elite point guard, according to an NBA team executive. That begs the question of whether Portland G.M. Kevin Pritchard was asking for Steve Nash. CBSSports.com


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Beasley is having a terrible (or at least less than ideal) rookie year, but he still intrigues me as a pure inside-outside scoring threat. Any deal where we give up Tyrus & Gooden as the key pieces and nets Beasley absolutely should be done, IMO. I don't exactly like the idea of helping Miami land Amare Stoudemire though. Let's face it, they are a competitor and to help them become an elite team sickens me.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Beasley is having a terrible (or at least less than ideal) rookie year, but he still intrigues me as a pure inside-outside scoring threat. Any deal where we give up Tyrus & Gooden as the key pieces and nets Beasley absolutely should be done, IMO. I don't exactly like the idea of helping Miami land Amare Stoudemire though. Let's face it, they are a competitor and to help them become an elite team sickens me.


I for one would rather the Heat win the NBA title than the Celtics but thats just me. 

Beasley I think would improve big time with a change in scenery and more playing time, the kid is only playing 24 minutes and he still has a respectable scoring average and rebounding average.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Beasley is having a terrible (or at least less than ideal) rookie year, but he still intrigues me as a pure inside-outside scoring threat. Any deal where we give up Tyrus & Gooden as the key pieces and nets Beasley absolutely should be done, IMO. I don't exactly like the idea of helping Miami land Amare Stoudemire though. Let's face it, they are a competitor and to help them become an elite team sickens me.


I'd hardly call Beasley's rookie year terrible (so far). He's doing well for the minutes he's given - been improving as the year's gone on, as well...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I'd hardly call Beasley's rookie year terrible (so far). He's doing well for the minutes he's given - been improving as the year's gone on, as well...


Yeah, I sorta qualified that with the "less than ideal" comment.

Offensively, he has been decent. 13 ppg in 24 minutes is good by most conventions, but I also point out his 44% FG shooting (sub-par for a big man) and crappy assist/turnover ratio. He's been underwhelming as a rebounder (surprising) and defender (not surprising).


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Yeah, I sorta qualified that with the "less than ideal" comment.
> 
> Offensively, he has been decent. 13 ppg in 24 minutes is good by most conventions, but I also point out his 44% FG shooting (sub-par for a big man) and crappy assist/turnover ratio. He's been underwhelming as a rebounder (surprising) and defender (not surprising).


Yeah, I didn't mean to sound like you were talking crazy or anything. I agree, for the most part, really. I think he'll have a great season next year.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Hmmm, how about Noah, Deng, Gooden and Hughes for Beasley and their bad contracts to match? That would make the Heat players in '10 for free agency, and we'd have a pretty complete team then too. 

Rose/Hinrich
Gordon/Hinrich
Beasley/Sefolosha
Tyrus/Beasley
Gray/Beasley

Use the '09 first on a C like BJ Mullen that will be around late lotto, has some scoring, and legit C size. In that scenario, you'd have to resign Gordon unfortunately. I love that roster, other than C.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Hmmm, how about Noah, Deng, Gooden and Hughes for Beasley and their bad contracts to match? That would make the Heat players in '10 for free agency, and we'd have a pretty complete team then too.
> 
> Rose/Hinrich
> Gordon/Hinrich
> ...


I think Miami is not going to trade Beasley unless its for Amare or Bosh, Phoenix supposedly would rather have Thomas so thats the only way I could ever see the Bulls landing Beasley is by being that third team in the Amare trade. 

Deng,Gooden and Noah seems like a decent enough trade for the heat but I just dont see them wanting to give up Beasley for those types of names.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think Miami is not going to trade Beasley unless its for Amare or Bosh, Phoenix supposedly would rather have Thomas so thats the only way I could ever see the Bulls landing Beasley is by being that third team in the Amare trade.
> 
> Deng,Gooden and Noah seems like a decent enough trade for the heat but I just dont see them wanting to give up Beasley for those types of names.


Good response.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Here are some reason on why I think a 3 way trade would work for all teams involved. 

1. Miami Landing Amare puts them in title contention for the the next 2 seasons at the very least, they would overtake Cleveland as the second best team in the East and with no real guarantee that Wade will re sign in 2010 they could honestly let Wade walk away and make a strong push for Chris Bosh or Lebron, a Bosh and Amare front court would be un real. 

2. Bulls would be getting an even more talented PF in Beasley who could put up 20 and 10 numbers sooner rather than later and its also a good trade in case the Bulls just dont feel comfortable in not knowing if they could sign Amare long term.

3. Suns get their guy in Thomas or Noah while getting cap friendly contracts and first round draft picks in return which would help them avoid the luxury tax and help an old team get younger.

The good news is that Portland is now out of the Running for Amare so this Can happen if all 3 teams really want a change.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

It's not a crazy idea, and I like the thinking behind it. Let Miami rule the East while the Bulls' kids are developing, then in 2-3 years we crush the league.

I highly, highly doubt it would happen...but it's a fun trade idea to kick around.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think Miami is not going to trade Beasley unless its for Amare or Bosh, Phoenix supposedly would rather have Thomas so thats the only way I could ever see the Bulls landing Beasley is by being that third team in the Amare trade.
> 
> Deng,Gooden and Noah seems like a decent enough trade for the heat but I just dont see them wanting to give up Beasley for those types of names.


Yeah, fair enough. I know if I personally would prefer Beasley to all of them, the Heat probably would too. Granted, I just don't like, plus I think they suck, both Deng and Noah, and I want them gone, regardless. Noah is actually looking somewhat decent tonight, but look at what we're going against. Beasley is their C at times, and Noah is gaurding him. Beasley'd be a SF on some teams, and if we got him and retained Tyrus, that's exactly where I'd like to see him play on our team. A Nocioni type of rotation out of him, but as a starter.

But really, I think that if they value Deng and Noah, PLUS the most important part, the cap space for '10 that I heard they're after, it may get the deal done. If you consider a FA like Amare or Bosh in '10 = to Beasley, then Deng and Noah are just icing on the cake. That would be worth it from the Heat's standpoint to me. The reason I'd do it, is because I would rather take the sure, YOUNG thing in Beasley, rather than the chance at getting the right FA in '10. Beasley's #s, as a rookie, are already better than Deng's:

Deng: 34.7 mpg, 14.5 ppg, 45.2% FG, 6.1 RPG, 2 ast, 1.2 stl, .6 blk, 1.4 TO....41 games, 38 starts.
Beasley: 24.2 mpg, 13.2 ppg, 44.7% FG, 5.2 RPG, .9 ast, .5 stl, .5 blk, 1.72 TO....50 games, 15 starts. (and 4 years younger)


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

yodurk said:


> Beasley is having a terrible (or at least less than ideal) rookie year, but he still intrigues me as a pure inside-outside scoring threat. Any deal where we give up Tyrus & Gooden as the key pieces and nets Beasley absolutely should be done, IMO. I don't exactly like the idea of helping Miami land Amare Stoudemire though. Let's face it, they are a competitor and to help them become an elite team sickens me.



He is by no means having a terrible year. He's our second leading scorer for god's sake. Just because he's not dropping 20-10 a night does not mean he's having a bad year, just look at what he did to you guys tonight...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Deng: 34.7 mpg, 14.5 ppg, 45.2% FG, 6.1 RPG, 2 ast, 1.2 stl, .6 blk, 1.4 TO....41 games, 38 starts.
> Beasley: 24.2 mpg, 13.2 ppg, 44.7% FG, 5.2 RPG, .9 ast, .5 stl, .5 blk, 1.72 TO....50 games, 15 starts. (and 4 years younger)


Man this is sickening, 70 million dollars gets you this? How the hell does Pax still have a job lol but hey thats for another thread.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That was a career high Vivaldi, and he was benched so that's gotta tell you something. But I do agree, certainly not a terrible rookie year. I'd gladly take him instead of Deng as our starting SF. Combine his offense and rebounding with Tyrus's defense, shotblocking and rebounding, and you'd have a pretty damn good young forward duo. I'd give up Dend, filler and 2 1sts for him too ('10 and '12).


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Man this is sickening, 70 million dollars gets you this? How the hell does Pax still have a job lol but hey thats for another thread.


Yep, no kidding. You notice how his minutes are way down now too? Only like 28, and in previous years it was 35+ most of the times I checked. Deng's turning into a flop since he got his big pay day. Damn dookie anyway! They never transition worth a crap in the NBA.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I thought about it too, I would still prefer to have Amar'e.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I thought about it too, I would still prefer to have Amar'e.


Yeah I think Amare is by far the better player right now but like I said if Pax is scared that Amare will not sign long term then hey go after Beasley.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> That was a career high Vivaldi, and he was benched so that's gotta tell you something. But I do agree, certainly not a terrible rookie year. I'd gladly take him instead of Deng as our starting SF. Combine his offense and rebounding with Tyrus's defense, shotblocking and rebounding, and you'd have a pretty damn good young forward duo. I'd give up Dend, filler and 2 1sts for him too ('10 and '12).


That was not his career high. He has scored more 4 different times. He was benched because he picked up his 4th foul and we didn't bring him back in because we had Marion out there to play the PF spot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The '93 Heat said:


> That was not his career high. He has scored more 4 different times. He was benched because he picked up his 4th foul and we didn't bring him back in because we had Marion out there to play the PF spot.


I like Beasley alot but it does make me wonder why they would sit a guy who is shooting 90% when the game was so close.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I like Beasley alot but it does make me wonder why they would sit a guy who is shooting 90% when the game was so close.


These numbers are pretty accurate but they're off the top of my head so bear with me:

We brought him in at the 9:30 mark of the 3rd quarter because you guys went on that run. He beasted us back up to a 14 point lead. He didn't leave the game until he picked up his 4th foul with 6:00 left in the 4th. The dude needed to rest. That was a long stretch of basketball and our defensive rotations wear you out. I didn't like seeing him sit but Marion was fresh and it won us the game...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The '93 Heat said:


> These numbers are pretty accurate but they're off the top of my head so bear with me:
> 
> We brought him in at the 9:30 mark of the 3rd quarter because you guys went on that run. He beasted us back up to a 14 point lead. He didn't leave the game until he picked up his 4th foul with 6:00 left in the 4th. The dude needed to rest. That was a long stretch of basketball and our defensive rotations wear you out. I didn't like seeing him sit but Marion was fresh and it won us the game...


Yeah I guess your right but I think I would have preffered to have seen Beasley out there instead of Haslem, Beasley was outplaying him by far. Either way good game and hopefully we can get Beasley lol.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Vivaldi said:


> He is by no means having a terrible year. He's our second leading scorer for god's sake. Just because he's not dropping 20-10 a night does not mean he's having a bad year, just look at what he did to you guys tonight...


If you'll just look up above maybe 5 or 6 posts, you'll see that I qualified this with alot of other info. I admit, terrible was too strong a word. Perhaps "below expectations" is better, as most predicted he'd be a 20-10 guy (or very close to that) right from day 1. Frankly, he isn't close to that.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> That was not his career high. He has scored more 4 different times. He was benched because he picked up his 4th foul and we didn't bring him back in because we had Marion out there to play the PF spot.


Meh, I guess that'll teach me to follow my gut and check the stats rather than going with what an announcer said. I'm pretty sure they said 25 points was a season high...which would've been a career high given he's a rookie lol. Unless they were referring to someone else and I misunderstood it. Hell if I know. Regardless, point still stands. He was starting, and now comes off the bench.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

For the record, I'd rather have Beasley than Amare. Amare had a real bad run with technicals a while back, has knee issues, and is a finished product. Beasley I haven't seen have any attitude problems on the court, and is younger/healthier. I don't like what I've heard about his character off the court, and that's part of why I wanted Rose over him, but it appears to be going ok in the NBA so far for him.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'd rather have Beasley than Staudemire as well, mostly based on age.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare is only 26.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Rhyder said:


> Amare is only 26.


Beasley turned 20 last month.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

myst said:


> Beasley turned 20 last month.


Exactly... and we'd want guys theoretically that were going to peak with D-Rose. And Staudemire's knee's are not the normal knees of a 26 year old.

Anyway, Beasley isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Exactly... and we'd want guys theoretically that were going to peak with D-Rose. And Staudemire's knee's are not the normal knees of a 26 year old.
> 
> Anyway, Beasley isn't going anywhere.


It's not like Amare wouldn't still be here when Rose begins to peak (assuming we sign him as a FA). He'll be like 31 or 32 by that point.

I'd think most Bulls fans would be sick of rookie roulette.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> It's not like Amare wouldn't still be here when Rose begins to peak (assuming we sign him as a FA). He'll be like 31 or 32 by that point.
> 
> I'd think most Bulls fans would be sick of rookie roulette.


You would think so... but Beasley isn't your normal project rookie. Also... Staudemire will be 31 or 32 by that point... but what I've seen out of Jermaine O'Neal and T-Mac doesn't give me much hope for his production at that age.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Dornado said:


> You would think so... but Beasley isn't your normal project rookie. Also... Staudemire will be 31 or 32 by that point... but what I've seen out of Jermaine O'Neal and T-Mac doesn't give me much hope for his production at that age.


Shaq didn't slow down until 34. Duncan is still going pretty strong. Vince Carter has been injury prone yet still productive. Rasheed Wallace. Rodman was Rodman until like 38. Dirk is 30 and hasn't show signs of slowing yet.

It all depends on injuries and how his body wears over the next six years.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Shaq didn't slow down until 34. Duncan is still going pretty strong. Vince Carter has been injury prone yet still productive. Rasheed Wallace. Rodman was Rodman until like 38. Dirk is 30 and hasn't show signs of slowing yet.
> 
> It all depends on injuries and how his body wears over the next six years.


None of the guys you listed came straight out of High School into the pros... and none of those guys had the knee injuries (maybe Carter) that Staudemire has had. I'm just saying, JO and T-Mac could represent a trend here...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Rhyder said:


> Shaq didn't slow down until 34. Duncan is still going pretty strong. Vince Carter has been injury prone yet still productive. Rasheed Wallace. Rodman was Rodman until like 38. Dirk is 30 and hasn't show signs of slowing yet.
> 
> It all depends on injuries and how his body wears over the next six years.


With the exception of Vinsanity, those guys were all size or skill, not all athleticism, like Amare is. They also hadn't had microfracture surgery at a young age. They also didn't come right out of high school. There are a lot of factors working against Amare lasting a long time in the NBA, that NONE of those guys had. 

I agree that having guys develop and peak together, like Beasley and Rose, would be ideal. Pip and Jordan were kinda like that, and that worked out ok.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe and Garnett haven't shown any signs of slowing either. In any case, my point is that Amare is Amare.

His body will hold up or deteriorate based on well he takes care of himself and how he avoids injury. It is my opinion that it is wrong to assume he will end up like TMac or JO simply because of two factors (being drafted out of HS & having surgery). It could happen or it couldn't.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

I like Beasley and his upside but i'm sick and tired of the "once these rooks reach their potential, they will win championships"...blah blah blah hochas pochas.

I want a proven and polished product and that's Amare. If there's a time to trade for him, the time is now. 

'nuff said.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Rhyder said:


> Kobe and Garnett haven't shown any signs of slowing either. In any case, my point is that Amare is Amare.
> 
> His body will hold up or deteriorate based on well he takes care of himself and how he avoids injury. It is my opinion that it is wrong to assume he will end up like TMac or JO simply because of two factors (being drafted out of HS & having surgery). It could happen or it couldn't.


Garnett is hardly an athleticism guy like Amare either, and hasn't had the knee injuries. He may have slowed a bit too. As for the rapist, I have no idea. I can't stand watching him play, so unless he's playing the Bulls, I refuse to watch it. But, again, he's also never had the knee injury Amare has. Now I'm not saying I don't want Amare, because I do. I'm just stating the facts that he is a bit riskier since he'll be in his 30s, on a huge contract, and could have bad knees before his contract is up. That is a big risk.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Garnett is hardly an athleticism guy like Amare either, and hasn't had the knee injuries. He may have slowed a bit too. As for the rapist, I have no idea. I can't stand watching him play, so unless he's playing the Bulls, I refuse to watch it. But, again, he's also never had the knee injury Amare has. Now I'm not saying I don't want Amare, because I do. I'm just stating the facts that he is a bit riskier since he'll be in his 30s, on a huge contract, and could have bad knees before his contract is up. That is a big risk.


I do agree that Amare is riskier than a guy who hasn't had a major injury.

JO is hardly a supremo athletic guy. TMac was very athletic when healthy, but I wouldn't say he relied solely on his athleticism either. His constant back problems are more the issue than major injuries. That could happen to anyone.


----------

